# Good practice not just practice



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys, I am pretty new at slingshots. I have shot one as a kid chucking rocks around but was never really any good. I have been shooting seriously since February. I am doing a 50 shot challenge. I shoot a 30mm flipper at 10 meters and I am going to do it for 30 days. But now I am thinking I should add some paper targets to the practice sessions to work on grouping. Do any of you veteran shooters have any tips on getting Good practice? Just shooting will get you better but not great. What do you guys suggest for a good practice shooting session?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Can't beat practice... paper once in a while.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Spinners are fun, but my greatest improvements are a direct result of practicing on paper.

Although it can be annoying, paper does not lie. Every shot is an education and a chance to see your faults; and then experiment with every little nuance of shooting, (there are many!), to find the answers to improve your accuracy.

I draw a 1&1/4" circle in the middles of a paper plate and color it in with a brightly colored highlight-marker. Switch-up the colors to make it more fun!

I highly recommend it!

P.S. And of course, read everything you can and 'closely' watch videos of the 'great shooters'.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tins - kill some tins.

Often some guys get so focussed on accuracy they miss out on all the fun.


----------



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

Lol ya you are right but I promise you there is not a safe tin in the house. I usually have a 15 - 30 minute practice then my son and I have can cutting competitions. Best part of the day


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Paper targets to check consistency, and several different spinners at various heights, horizontal placement and sizes. Also shooting at variable distances.

And if you get serious at this, keep historic statistics of your shooting.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been enjoying can chasing. Get a good thick soup can that can take the beating. Throw it 10 feet away from you and start shooting. It will move on its own when hit, so all you have to do is stand still and shoot it wherever it moves to. Great fun and forces you to look at your form, and how you are being consistent with your form.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> Tins - kill some tins.
> 
> Often some guys get so focussed on accuracy they miss out on all the fun.


This for me, paper shooting is boring as hell to me. Most days I go for a walk in the woods with 50 or 60 shots in my sky rocket and shoot some cans I have pre set up, shoot leaves, twigs, stumps and whatever edible is unfortunate enough to stick its head up. Hitting a group on paper is ok if that's where you get your jollies but I find it alot more satisfying to hit a random target at a random range.


----------

